# Tonight's Walk



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are two photos I snapped of Starlite's daily walk... this is Edgewater Drive in Dunedin, Florida. Beautiful, isn't it? :wave:


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

That is gorgeous!! What a beautiful place to take your golden for a walk...I bet you both come home so relaxed.

Your golden baby is just as gorgeous as that setting is.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is beautiful. Does you baby want to get into the water?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah. I let him swim almost every day  He LOVES it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> It is beautiful. Does you baby want to get into the water?


I was thinking the same thing.....I'd have a hard time keeping Samson out.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That place looks amazing and he looks like hes loving it...sooo peaceful I bet


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wish I was there...we may get at least snow flurries this weekend.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Wish I was there...we may get at least snow flurries this weekend.


Oh....I'd love to have snow. We only had one snow day last year, the day after we got Samson, and he loved it.

We just don't get much snow here in the Seattle area.....and I guess, because we never see it, it makes me want more....


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

It does look very nice there.

And I'd also have a job to keep Harvey out of the water. He loves it!

He enjoys the snow quite a lot too!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> He enjoys the snow quite a lot too!


You get lots of snow there, Paul?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul,

By the way, for some reason, your picture isn't showing up....


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You get lots of snow there, Paul?


Not really Rick. Once or maybe twice a year.
That picture was taken back in February I think, but it lasted for quite a while. It was 5 inches deep in the garden and Harvey carved it up in no time!


RickGibbs said:


> Paul,
> By the way, for some reason, your picture isn't showing up....


The snowy one not showing? Seems fine here


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> The snowy one not showing? Seems fine here


Well, maybe I'm due for a system reboot.....everything decided to slow down on me.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> The snowy one not showing? Seems fine here


After rebooting, it seems fine here, too.....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldn't mind the snow if it didn't come with the cold. It's going to be 30s & 40s thru the weekend.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pics in a nice place, looks great.............................. is that your thumb on Starlites collar ??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I wouldn't mind the snow if it didn't come with the cold. It's going to be 30s & 40s thru the weekend.


I pretty much think the same way, except......If we have to put up with the cold, why not get some snow? I'd rather be in the 30s with snow, than in the 40s with rain.....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I pretty much think the same way, except......If we have to put up with the cold, why not get some snow? I'd rather be in the 30s with snow, than in the 40s with rain.....


I agree. But I'd rather it all come in December & January. This is a little early.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

*Winter-cold & snow vs. Summer heat & humidty*



marshab1 said:


> I agree. But I'd rather it all come in December & January. This is a little early.


The old I get the summer get shorter and the winter get slower!:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> The old I get the summer get shorter and the winter get slower!:doh:


I can't complain much.....it still seems almost like summer, here, now. We're still in the mid-60s.....and nice and sunny.

Our winters are never as rainy as the rest of the country likes to generalize about Seattle.....

I just wish we could mix in some snow for the winters.


----------

